# got my modus cigar tool today.......



## azmadurolover (Apr 10, 2016)

very beefy.........quality product and sharp as frick......don't ask.......lol............
thanks @*curmudgeonista* for getting it here so fast.....not quite hoping for a plugged cigar, but i cant wait to use it.......the piggy nubber works, but this is legit!:grin2:


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Plus you can use this at the b&m and not get all the wtf looks, like when you whip out the pig nubber. Not that I'm not diggin pig.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks @*azmadurolover*. Hope you enjoy it!

I'm still a little surprised you didn't order the Maduro, what with it central to your ID. :noidea:

They both look great, if I do say so myself,. But I thought maybe I'd made a mistake when I saw your photos. Had to go back check order PM's to stop worrying.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I was thinking of waxing mine with carnuba, to keep my grubby mitts from ruining the finish. I'm afraid it may look plastic if I put too much of a shine on it.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

UBC03 said:


> Plus you can use this at the b&m and not get all the wtf looks, like when you whip out the pig nubber. Not that I'm not diggin pig.


I'm getting the pig...


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

UBC03 said:


> I was thinking of waxing mine with carnuba, to keep my grubby mitts from ruining the finish. I'm afraid it may look plastic if I put too much of a shine on it.


Shouldn't be much different than putting a nice finish on your briars.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

That's what I was thinking. But they get high gloss. But we'll see. .I'll do a before and after pic when I do it.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

UBC03 said:


> That's what I was thinking. But they get high gloss. But we'll see. .I'll do a before and after pic when I do it.


Do it. If you think it ruins it I'll replace it under warranty.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

It'll be fine. .I think that would be filed under "modification voids warranty"..now you've got me curious. .I'm gonna do it now. .cleaning my truck can wait.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

UBC03 said:


> It'll be fine. .I think that would be filed under "modification voids warranty"..now you've got me curious. .I'm gonna do it now. .*cleaning my truck can wait*.


Any excuse is a good excuse, eh?


----------



## azmadurolover (Apr 10, 2016)

curmudgeonista said:


> Thanks @*azmadurolover*. Hope you enjoy it!
> 
> I'm still a little surprised you didn't order the Maduro, what with it central to your ID. :noidea:
> 
> They both look great


 i just really like the Rosado color......looks classy.......


----------



## azmadurolover (Apr 10, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> Plus you can use this at the b&m and not get all the wtf looks, like when you whip out the pig nubber. Not that I'm not diggin pig.


like riding a ninja 250 to sturgis.......and i gotta admit, i could use a good ass kicking, but no, the pig stays home.........


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

@curmudgeonista. .it turned out sweet. .I only put 2 coats on it, usually 3 or 4 on my pipes. It really looks good. And it was awesome that all the pointy, needle like objects can be removed and left on the table and not sticking in my neck by the end of the buffing.

























Whatcha think?


----------



## azmadurolover (Apr 10, 2016)

nice work!...



UBC03 said:


> the pointy, needle like objects


technical industry term?...better than "pokey thingy", as my wife calls it.......


----------



## selpo (Nov 4, 2015)

azmadurolover said:


> nice work!...
> 
> technical industry term?...better than "pokey thingy", as my wife calls it.......


Hmm.... TMI>>


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

selpo said:


> Hmm.... TMI>>


Dammit. .how'd I missed that one. .I'm gettin old.


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

Got mine today too, very excited. Fit and finish is excellent, no gaps or rough edges at the brass. Used a little of my "board butter" on it which is bees wax and mineral oil.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Very nice wash-and-brush-ups guys! For real!


----------



## selpo (Nov 4, 2015)

ForceofWill said:


> Got mine today too, very excited. Fit and finish is excellent, no gaps or rough edges at the brass. Used a little of my "board butter" on it which is bees wax and mineral oil.


That Rosado color looks amazing


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Keeping mine rustic.
Not even gonna wipe the blood off.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Rondo said:


> Keeping mine rustic.
> Not even gonna wipe the blood off.


I like it. Keepin it old school. .beats the hell outta that sharpened toothbrush you've been using. Your gonna be voted king of your cell block with this fancy @ss shank.


----------



## MDinius (Apr 13, 2016)

So beautiful and functional. Great tool Jack!!! Absolutely love it!!


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Just an FYI. I turn the nubber sideways and insert it real close to the end so I can smoke down to about 3/8" (when the cigar warrants it).

They burn real slow at the end. There's still half-and-hour of smoking left when most people toss 'em. And IMO it's often the best part.

This one was still a ways from being finished!


----------



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)

Got mine in today as well. It's gorgeous! My first thoughts were like @Rondo, what a wonderful shiv. But as long as I'm smoking cigars I have an excuse to carry it with me. Was torn between the two options because they really are both beautiful, but in the end I went with the Maduro because of the silver rather than gold finish. It accents nicely to all my silver jewelry.


----------

